# Arrived Today



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Been waiting for this for a little while - I rather like the AeroWeb tricolour strap (sorry not very visible)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Your "Soviet Classics" collection is coming along well Charles  .


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice, enjoy.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Russ, thank you, worth the 3/4 week wait.

Ian,

It seems to grow without any intervention(!) from me...............









I'm not sure my wife would be so complimentary as to refer to them as classics!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice watch you have there, here's mine. Hope yours arrives soon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Nice watch you have there, here's mine. Hope yours arrives soon


One day...

"They're not just watches - they're an investment..."


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice - thinking about starting getting a few "Russians" myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very good idea


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm still looking for a Strela - anyone got one or any pointers to one?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

nobby said:


> I'm still looking for a Strela - anyone got one or any pointers to one?


3133 or 3017 ?

Fleabay for 3017s and of course keep an eye Sales area of this Forum.

3133 - Sales area of this forum - they do pop up from time to time. There are websites where you can buy.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sure is one handsome watch, could almost fall into the category of 'My perfect watch'.

Serious question, are these Russians really worth the sort of figure they are available for new on ebay? Is the quality really that good? Are they bargains?

Discuss!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nobby said:


> I'm still looking for a Strela - anyone got one or any pointers to one?


Hi Nobby you might want to get in contact with our host as he sometimes has a few


----------

